# Cherrie And Marcia..need Rep!



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

................they totally need more of those little green things!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha...that's very kind of you! I would imagine I don't have many as I only gave my first one out last week...took me a while to figure them out! LOL

I am going into town to get some lego today...going to the charity shops (PDSA in particular) to see if they have any other kids toys! 

xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

its says ive given you too much rep??!! sigh. 
good luck hunting!!! im building a cottontail cottage for my rabbit today!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

give marcia rep for helping me....

i will blob them both...


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hmmm i ment blobathon. lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hmmm i ment blobathon. lol


Remember you will run out when you have used your blobs...for a whole 24 hrs....


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

eeekkkk!! Blobby blob blob!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yayyyy you have 2 green things now! woop woop!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA! woop woop!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks ever so much for my blob 

I'm gonna blob you back


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

*sigh*

apparently I need to spread it around first. =[

Who wants blobs?


----------

